# Oil & Gas Exit Strategy



## r2v4 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Hi All,

I am a young Supply Chain/Logistics/Procurement professional. Soon I am looking to move to Alberta to enter the Oil & Gas Industry.

Prior to this move I will only have one years worth of work experience working for a well known FMCG company.

If I spend 3-4 years working in the oil and gas industry and decide that it is time for me to move back to the UK for whatever reason then will it be difficult getting work in other industries?

As my main concern is that there is no oil and gas industry near where I live in the UK and at that moment in my life I would probably not want to move around at all.

Insight into this would be most appreciated.

Many Thanks,



R*


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nobody knows what the future holds. As to getting work in the UK should you return would be pure speculation You are far more familiar with the job market where you presently live than, I suspect, anyone on this site.


----------

